# crx engine swap d15-h22



## crxsleeper17m (Nov 2, 2009)

i have an 88 honda crx with a sh#ty d15-1.5liter NON-vtec but.. i do have an h22a-2.2liter v-tec:thumbup:in ma basement but i was wandering how if possable to mount it what kinda motor mounts and another tranny plus new hood?? plus "road" racing what you got lets hear about it


----------



## crxsleeper17m (Nov 2, 2009)

its an 88 honda crx dx with integra front disc brake an suspenen swap, si interior stock powerplant and si 5spd tranny w\ limited slip


----------



## crxsleeper17m (Nov 2, 2009)

what you got??? u cant beat a cREX


----------



## pipebender (Nov 6, 2009)

check has-sports i put a h22 in civ bubble back with there mounts and it fit like butter. im pretty sure your tranny will bolt up. i used a prelude 2.3 tranny on it and it worked fine. what kind of eng management u going with? I USED all oem out of a h22 prelude si harness and comp for vtec.


----------

